
Y Combinator Interviewees - knewjax

======
mattjaynes
This info would definitely be fun to see. Unfortunately, I think we'll have to
wait and see what the SFP guys produce.

If you were selected for an interview, would you divulge the details of your
team and project knowing that you are still in competition with other teams to
get into the SFP?

The benefit of participating in a random web forum compared to the risk of
jeopardizing your acceptance to YC is simply too small to be even remotely
worth it for most teams.

Perhaps after the interview process some will be open to sharing, but before
that I don't think we'll see much response on this thread.

~~~
BrandonM
Not to mention that these guys are probably hacking their asses off instead of
hanging around here like us ;-).

------
knewjax
It would be interesting for the REJECTS to see what the pool of accepted
interview companies consist of.

VoteUp if you would be interested in this. And if you made the cut please post
in the replies the following information:

Your Company Name: Small Public Description: Demo, Screencast, or Company Link
if applicable:

~~~
gibsonf1
This is definitely a Karmactic idea.

~~~
knewjax
Yeah. HA. Thinking about it now, im sure some of the YCombinator COOL KIDS
would be apprehensive about sharing their superior ideas. SO maybe I should
change this post to have the REJECTS post their companies and descriptions
instead.

~~~
gibsonf1
They may be too preoccupied with their upcoming interviews to worry about
posting here right now. The ideas for their actual projects may completely
change once the YC starts working with them.

------
knewjax
Revised Post for the Rejects: Would you post the following information for the
interest of other REJECTS?

Your Company Name: Small Public Description: Demo, Screencast, or Company Link
if applicable:

~~~
knewjax
Knewjax's Reject Company: Dreamvex LLC. Our First Project: bandsintown.com
Public Description: Bandsintown takes an innovative approach to the live music
scene by offering an online social destination where users can search,
discover, and share their live music experiences. Simply put, Bandsintown.com
is the best live music event search, notification, and discovery tool
available.

